# Looking for new home



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have a mated pair of racing birds that I would like to find a good home for. They are a good breeding birds. I have two rounds from them and don't need anymore from this pair. If I remember right, I have papers on both of them. One is from the Pittsburg Penna. area and not sure where the other is from. I have to look at his pedigree. Would make a good pair for someone just getting started. Just send a shipping box and pay for the shipping. 

George


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

hi. i'd love to take them but my loft won't be finished till next spring. can you ship them to savannah?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Where will you keep them until spring arrives?

George


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*homers*

Could you check with your post office and see what the cost would be to ship them to zip code 48022 Emmett MI. Your birds will fit perfect into my plans. T/Y >Kevin


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

What are your plans?

George


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*plans*



Avion said:


> What are your plans?
> 
> George


 I am building a new loft and will use the one I have now for my homers, I have two hens and I am looking for two cock birds to staart me off and your pair would give me a better mix to work with. at first it will be a hobby and learning program and some day I may race them. If nothing else I will be giving them 50 mile drops on a regular bases because that is how far my parents are from me. I will start them closer though. I have learned a lot on caring for birds and every bird I own is clean and healty. so NOTHING gets mistreated in my hands. The new loft will be mainly for my Serbian and Iranian high flyers. I also have american fantails and a few rescued rollors


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I will check with the post office tomorrow on the price to ship them. I will let you know by PM as soon as I find out.
Thanks
George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I am building a new loft and will use the one I have now for my homers, I have two hens and I am looking for two cock birds to staart me off and your pair would give me a better mix to work with. at first it will be a hobby and learning program and some day I may race them. If nothing else I will be giving them 50 mile drops on a regular bases because that is how far my parents are from me. I will start them closer though. I have learned a lot on caring for birds and every bird I own is clean and healty. so NOTHING gets mistreated in my hands. The new loft will be mainly for my Serbian and Iranian high flyers. I also have american fantails and a few rescued rollors



I sent you a PM about the shipping.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

No reply from pattersonk2002 on the birds so they are still available.

George


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*birds*

I will be sending the box by the weekend. My wife said it would be faster if you used your plane and flew, she said there is more then enough room to land that right. I just laughed but had to yes. I got your address from the pm and the wife gave me the final approval.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Sounds great. It would take me about eight hours to fly up there. The airlines can make it in two. I will be waiting for the box and money order.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

This mated pair are still up for adoption. Send a box and pay shipping.

George


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm curious, how do you send a box? Do you flatten it first? Are these stupid questions. I just want to know for the future, I have a couple of boxes and if Reti needed one or two, or three I could send them back to her, or could donate one to someone if they need it. I definetely don't want to spend $40.00 for an empty box to send to someone, thats why I'm asking how that works. min


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The boxes I have shipped were just as you receive them and it cost about $4.35.

George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Still have the mated pair of homers available to a good home.
George


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He said just the price of shipping/box. So a box would be about $9-$10 and shipping should be about mid-30's from NC coast to GA. Send a pair of birds to tennessee today and it costed $33 and some change


----------



## victor miller (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

You Said You Have Papers On One Of Them? Or Both? Let Me Know Or Can You Scan The Paper Work And Send It To Me By Email? Are The Homers Banded And What Color Are They? I Have A Box I Can Send And Pay For Shipping Where Are You Located At?

Thanks Vic


----------



## ozzy1963 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just woundering if you still have the birds you wanted to get rid of? My daughter and I are just getting started with racing pigeons and we have bought 5 birds, we're looking for a few more breeders right now...Thanks for your help!


----------



## twine (Nov 10, 2009)

Are the homers still available?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I only have the hen left. She is a bluebar with white flight feathers.

Send me a shipping box and pay for the shipping and she is yours.

George


----------

